# Nut Grass/Gophers In Coastal Field



## mcolectd06 (May 4, 2017)

Have two issues I need to remedy in my coastal field. One is I've got patches of nut grass that seem to multiply every year. They don't really hurt anything I guess, but I'd like to figure out how to get rid of them. I know I could ride around and spot spray each one but was wondering if there's something else I could put down. My other issue is gophers. I've got em bad. I know they make a gopher plow that puts poison down but can't find anyone that owns one and I can't see buying one just to use one time. Any other options there? Thanks


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You can get a hand held applicator for gopher bait.

http://elstonmfg.com/gopher-getters.html

What kind of gophers?


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Whether you purchase a gopher poisoning machine or do the hand applicator depends on how many acres that you have to poison. Either way, you will never completely eradicate gophers, so a machine is not going to be used only one time. Also, there are gopher traps available for this purpose if you have time to set them and then check them every couple of days. Using traps depends on how many acres you have.

As for the nut grass, spot spraying with Roundup is the way to go unless you'd rather wait for a soaking rain and then hand pull all of it. Hand pulling a few spots of nut grass in a field of alfalfa worked well for me.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto on needing Gopher plow more than once. I would think there's a herbicide that will control nutgrass. Maybe an application of 12 oz per acre of glyphosate applied immediately after baling might control nutgrass.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> I would think there's a herbicide that will control nutgrass. Maybe an application of 12 oz per acre of glyphosate applied immediately after baling might control nutgrass.


Gly may not kill it, but it will control it and keep it suppressed. I think that if it was sprayed with gly about 3 times 6 weeks apart that it might even kill it(12oz.).

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, doesn't respond to gly very well.....weed wick is a good one used with cadre. Damn things outgrow the Bermuda very early. Can spray over the top with cadre but it will stunt the Bermuda purty darn good....wick is best


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Armstrong Ag sells a pretty nice gopher machine for 1200-1500 bucks. Must have private applicators license to purchase gopher poison in Texas.


----------



## mcolectd06 (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. I had forgotten about this post and just found it. Its a 60 acre field with gopher mounds literally spread all over it. Makes for a rough ride in the tractor, not to mention the sand dulling cutter blades every time. I think with the hand held applicator I could spend weeks and never hit them all. I attached 2 pictures from google earth to show you what I'm dealing with. In the second picture, all the dark spots in the area circled in red are my patches of nut grass. Then if you look closely in that picture as well, you can see white spots all over the field. These are my gopher mounds...


----------

